# womit wir vor 40-50 Jahren fischten



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

angeregt durch den Trööt "Weizen als Köder" kamen mir die Erinnerungen, womit ich damals durchaus erfolgreich fischte.
Zunächst einmal durfte es nichts kosten, weil Geld hatte ich keins. 
Nun hatte ich das Glück, in der Landwirtschaft groß zu werden und Großmutters Küchenvorräte wurden auch heimlich erforscht.
So experimentierte ich mit allem möglichen Getreide. 
Körnermais fand ich im Hühnerfutter, dieser eignete sich gequollen als Köder für Karpfen und dicke Brassen.
Absoluter Topköder für Karpfen war und sind immer noch die ganz dicken Saubohnen, man kann sie beim Quellen nach Belieben aromatisieren und sind meiner Meinung nach fängiger als jeder Boily.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

altes Weißbrot wurde in Zuckerwasser eingeweicht und mit etwas Zahnpaste vermischt zu einer Paste geknetet. Kleine Kügelchen an einen 12er Haken waren für Gründlinge und andere Köderfische


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

Ja aber ,hab ich vor Wochen doch gemacht.

einfach mit Mehl  und Wasser aus dem Löschteich mit ner Bambusrute iner Hand.
	

		
			
		

		
	






wie vor 50ig Jahren.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> altes Weißbrot wurde in Zuckerwasser eingeweicht und mit etwas Zahnpaste vermischt zu einer Paste geknetet. Kleine Kügelchen an einen 12er Haken waren für Gründlinge und andere Köderfische



Hab ich mit Zwieback gemacht.
Vanillezucker rein, Wasser, kneten, fertig.
Gab Rotaugen/-federn im Freiwasser am laufenden Band.
Wenn's kein Zwieback gab, musst ich mir die roten Maden vom Oppa stiebitzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

rote Maden? 
ich wußte zwar, dass es so etwas gab, aber die konnten sich nur wenige leisten.
Manche haben Fleischmaden selbst produziert, das war mir aber denn doch zu eklig. 
Da wurden auch Rinderknochen und altes Fleisch an einen übers Wasser ragenden  Ast gebunden>>> eine automatische Madenanfütterung.
Das roch allerdings ziemlich streng


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2018)

Teig war die Macht, oder eine Krume frisches Weisbrot zwischen den Fingern gerollt und dann als zähe Kugel auf den Haken gesteckt. Später mit etwas Schmelzkäse wurde der Teig nicht so trocken und spröde. ich hatte eine dreiteilige Bambusrute.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

Ja, Schmelzkäse im Teig war der Renner, kostete aber Geld oder zumindest 5 Minuten Angst, wenn man in den Küchenvorräten stöberte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

Überhaupt hatten wir als junge Bengel schnell raus, was die Fische mögen, sei es durch ausprobieren oder durch Beobachtung.
So beobachtete ich als junger Knirps wie sich Döbel Brombeeren vom Zweig zupften. 
Somit steckte ich die Beeren natürlich auch an den Haken und fing richtig fette Döbel.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> rote Maden?
> ich wußte zwar, dass es so etwas gab, aber die konnten sich nur wenige leisten.
> Manche haben Fleischmaden selbst produziert, das war mir aber denn doch zu eklig.
> Da wurden auch Rinderknochen und altes Fleisch an einen übers Wasser ragenden  Ast gebunden>>> eine automatische Madenanfütterung.
> Das roch allerdings ziemlich streng


Keine Ahnung, wo Oppa die her hatte.
Der hatte auch immer knallrotes Futter, welches er fast flüssig angerührt hat.
Sein Angelkahn war also auch immer rot.
Auf jeden Fall hat er damit gefangen wie sau.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

der Mageninhalt eines jeden gefangenen Fisches wurde genauestens untersucht und so fand ich bei Forellen häufig Grashüpfer und diese stellten sich ebenfalls als ausgesprochen gute Köder heraus


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2018)

Ach ich werd nostalgisch.
Was ne ünbekümmerte Zeit das war.
Herrlich. Freitag Nachmittags zum Camping, Stippe geschnappt, Zwieback und nur den Berg zum Wasser runter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach ich werd nostalgisch.
> Was ne ünbekümmerte Zeit das war.
> Herrlich. Freitag Nachmittags zum Camping, Stippe geschnappt, Zwieback und nur den Berg zum Wasser runter.


Moin hanz,

gibbet dein Teich nicht mehr?

meiner ist noch da in langenhorn - nord
lg nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

ich hab alles an den Haken gesteckt, was ich nur irgendwie entfernt als sinnvoll erachtete. 
Sogar Kaninchenköttel und was soll ich sagen, ich hab damit einen handlangen Döbel gefangen, mehr aber auch nicht.
Rote Wegschnecken waren noch recht gut.
Kirschen sind heute noch als Döbelköder bekannt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

hier in Norderstedt das ist im Norden von Hamburg vor 40-50 Jahren keine Döbel.
Aber Brassen so groß wie Klodeckel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

In der Elbe gab es keine Döbel ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In der Elbe gab es keine Döbel ?


nein nein ,

in unseren Löschteichen , ringsrum um Hamburg


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin hanz,
> 
> gibbet dein Teich nicht mehr?
> 
> ...



Na klar jibbet den Tümpel noch.
Mindestens einmal im Jahr bin ich auch dort.

Nennt sich Hagener Meer bei Hamminkeln.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Mein Opa hat immer einen Camenbert mit ner frischen Semmel verknetet.
Dann Golfballgroße Kugeln geformt und etwas angetrocknet.
Drilling rein fertig .
Das war Boilie zum anfüttern ,Futterkorb und Köder in einem.

Oder eingelegte Kartoffeln.
Gibts die heute noch?

Er hat meist große Karpfen oder Barben gefangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Oktober 2018)

Engelegte Kartoffeln waren ein sehr gängiger Karpfenköder


----------



## jochen68 (2. Oktober 2018)

Der erste Fisch, ein Barsch auf Bambusrute, Weinkorken, Haken aus gebogener Stecknadel mit Wurm ;-) Das ganze auf Sicht unten drin in einer Tongrube. Die ist heute vollgelaufen und rund 20m tiefer.

Dann bekam ich von Vater eine Vollglas-Spinnrute mit einer Mitchell-Rolle. Wahnsinn! Damit wurden kleine Mepps-Spinner geworfen, deren Verlust ein kleiner Weltuntergang war. Renner waren aber Brutfische auf Barsch, mit selbst gebauten Senken gefangen. Das war Fanggarantie!

Noch etwas später: frische Weißbrotkrumen um den Haken gedrückt waren im Sommer der Renner, besser als Teig, der auch sehr beliebt war. Im Frühjahr 2 Maden am 14er Haken. Futter: Paniermehl, und wenn man Geld hatte, dieser DAM (?) Beutel mit dem roten Zeugs dazu, weiß nicht mehr wie es hieß... Die Stachelschweinpose war ja Pflicht ;-) Das ganze an einer weiß-nicht-mehr-wie-langen (um 5m) Stipp-Teleskoprute, die soviel wog, dass einem der Arm abfiel. Weißfisch in Tonnen ...

Kartoffeln gingen auf Karpfen, gekocht und in Vierteln aufgefädelt, dann ohne jede Montage in Ufernähe reingeschlenzt, den Stuhl vom Ufer weggerückt und die Schnur beobachtet. Jaja, einfach, einfach.


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2018)

Die erst Gerte war 2 m lang, gelb und aus Vollglas. Wahrscheinlich hätte man damit auch einen Oxen erschlagen können, aber sie war ja seinerzeit vor 53 Jahren ein Heiligtum. Dazu  eine Noris Rolle, zum Schwarzfischen gänzlich untauglich, weil sie so laut gerattert hat. Was eine lautlose Rücklaufsperre war, wußte keiner - sie war noch nicht erfunden. Auf der Rolle ein 25er "Blumendraht" aus Nylon. Hat aber stolze 2 kg getragen. Also schon eine Top Schnur ihrer Zeit.
Und damit ging alles. Heute absolut unvorstellbar.

Dafür gab es aber "Plötzol" den Teig aus der Tube. Ich habe ihn und seinen herrlichen Duft geliebt. Weniger toll und auch hinten und vorne sinnlos war das "Reiheröl" - wenigstens hat es einen zum reihern gebracht, wenn das Flascherl mal wieder undicht war...!


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Oktober 2018)

jochen68 schrieb:


> Futter: Paniermehl, und wenn man Geld hatte, dieser DAM (?) Beutel mit dem roten Zeugs dazu, weiß nicht mehr wie es hieß...
> 
> ->Bloody Champion? War Blutmehl drin, kenne das noch aus den 80ern. Habe damit an einer selbstgebauten Futterspirale, heute würde man sagen "Method Feedern" gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2018)

@nobbi1962 ,oha die gute alte Bambus Stippe.Und hast du sie noch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2018)

ja aber.....war ich doch mit los in langhorn -nord und schneider ;-)


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Oktober 2018)

40 bis 50 Jahre liegen meine Anfänge zwar noch nicht zurück, dafür aber gute 30 Jahre.

Damals fischte ich viel mit Teig. Bittermandel-Aroma musste immer mit rein und zog die Fische magisch an .

Meine ersten erfolgreichen Touren auf Karpfen startete ich mit Frolic. Als ich als kleiner Steppke das Hundefutter mit etwas Monofiler an einem 2er Aalhaken befestigte, entstand meine erste Haarmontage. Damit lief es super am kleinen Vereinsteich und viele Schuppis und Spiegler landeten in meinem Kescher. Erst viel später band ich meine eigenen Rigs und verwendete Boilies, die deutlich länger am Haar hielten.


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2018)

Als ich Anfang der 80er die ersten Gehversuche mit allen möglichen Ködern am Haar machte, war es kurz vor der Einweisung. "Jiaz draht a durch... an Köder ewig weit weg vom blanken Hakl...!"

Am besten ging es mit restlichen Spätzle... also dem, was der Schwabe Knöpfle nennt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2018)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> 40 bis 50 Jahre liegen meine Anfänge zwar noch nicht zurück, dafür aber gute 30 Jahre.
> 
> Damals fischte ich viel mit Teig. Bittermandel-Aroma musste immer mit rein und zog die Fische magisch an .
> 
> Meine ersten erfolgreichen Touren auf Karpfen startete ich mit Frolic. Als ich als kleiner Steppke das Hundefutter mit etwas Monofiler an einem 2er Aalhaken befestigte, entstand meine erste Haarmontage. Damit lief es super am kleinen Vereinsteich und viele Schuppis und Spiegler landeten in meinem Kescher. Erst viel später band ich meine eigenen Rigs und verwendete Boilies, die deutlich länger am Haar hielten.


ein Frolic für dich ;-))


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Oktober 2018)

meine erste richtige rute war auch ein 2m knüppel, eine pilkrute, dazu eine rolle der kaufhausmarke elite, bespult mit 40er strong.
damit ging es an den vereinsteichen auf forellen, oder karpfen und an der sieg auf rotaugen.
montage war immer gleich, 8gr pose, 30er vorfach, 6er haken.
bittermandel, ja in der tat, das war pflicht, ebenso später, als man sich schon als spezi betrachtete, das unvermeidliche plötzol.


----------



## Minimax (2. Oktober 2018)

Sehr interessanter Thread!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ja  plötzol das war der Köder.Und was für ein herrlichen Duft das hatte .


----------



## yukonjack (2. Oktober 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja  plötzol das war der Köder.Und was für ein herrlichen Duft das hatte .


Jau, wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten...….


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2018)

ein Danke an Brillendorsch------das wird noch nee ganz große nr. hier


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2018)

Das ist doch richtig schön,mit was wir früher los gegangen sind.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Oktober 2018)

das glauben die nicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Oktober 2018)

Meine ersten Ruten waren je eine 3 Meter Bambus/Pfefferrohrrute und eine knap 2 Meter grüne Vollglasrute. Die Vollglasrute hatte eine Triggergriff, wurde aber mit Stationärrolle gefischt.
Als Köder kam Teig aus Weißbrot, Toastbrot oder wenn beides nicht zu bekommen war auch Graubrot zum Einsatz. Manchmal durfte ich auch mal den Kompost vom Nachbarn durchsuchen, dann wurde auch mal mit Rotwurm gefischt.


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja  plötzol das war der Köder.Und was für ein herrlichen Duft das hatte .


Derweil war es je nichts anderes, als ein ziemlich sterziger Teig aus Gries und einer stark mit künstlichem Anis und Öl aromatisierter Mischmasch.



yukonjack schrieb:


> Jau, wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten...….


Jetzt hör aber auf. So übel war es nur am Tubenende, wenn es langsam ranzig wurde. Dann knetete man es eben in einen weichen Semmelteig mit ein.



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch richtig schön,mit was wir früher los gegangen sind.


Da spielt uns die Erinnerung gerne einen Streich. Es war in vielen Dingen halt etwas anders. Man setzte die Fische gerne und sehr selbstverständlich. Das Wasser war ja teilweise extrem verschmutzt. Aber auch extrem nährstoffreich, was wiederum sehr üppige Einzelgrößen zur Folge hatte. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Aiteln in unserem Dorfbach entsinnen. Enorm! Aber da leiteten auch diverse Metzgereien u.s.w. auch noch ohne Wenn & Aber direkt ein. Das roch dann besonders im Sommer nicht immer an allen Tagen gut. Heute ist der Bache sehr sauber, aber halt die Regenbogenforellen auch nur so groß, wie besetzt wurde.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Oktober 2018)

wenn plötzol so gut war, warum gibt es dieses heute nicht mehr?


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2018)

Ein "lebendes Fossil" der Lockstoffwelt ist auch das herrliche Mystic, vor Urzeiten in Frankreich ersonnen. Im Grunde handelt es sich um rotgefärbtes Uhu,
und, was soll ich sagen, wenn die Rotaugen beissfaul und misstrauisch werden, wirkt es immer noch wunder.


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn plötzol so gut war, warum gibt es dieses heute nicht mehr?


Die Frage konnte, oder wollte, mir auch die D.A.M. nicht beantworten. Wäre doch mal ein "Auftrag" an die Zeitschriften, zu ermitteln, wo was abgeblieben ist.


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein "lebendes Fossil" der Lockstoffwelt ist auch das herrliche Mystic, vor Urzeiten in Frankreich ersonnen. Im Grunde handelt es sich um rotgefärbtes Uhu,
> und, was soll ich sagen, wenn die Rotaugen beissfaul und misstrauisch werden, wirkt es immer noch wunder.


Angeblich ist Mystic so eine Art Fenterkitt, oder Kleber für Glas. Aus der Not von einem franz. Glaser als Köder benutzt, der sie zu Hause vergessen hatte. Erfolgreich und seit dem unverändert. Riechen tut die Story wahr.


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Riechen tut die Story wahr.


Absolut. Lösungsmittel ist in dem Zeugs jedenfalls reichlich vorhanden. Und wenns ausgehärtet ist, übersteht das auch die Waschmaschine. Man liest ja immer wieder von
chemischen Gelüsten unserer Weissfische und entsprechenden Futterzusätzen wie Terpentin, Ballistol oder WD 40. Heute natürlich verboten oder mindestens sozial geächtet.


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2018)

Das wird uns auch auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben, was einem Fisch wie und wann schmecken wird. Und das ist auch ganz gut so. Es hebert enormst die Spannung!


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. Oktober 2018)

Vor 35 Jahren zog ich als Steppke an den Wiesenbach hinter unserem Haus. Köder Nr 1 waren Würmer, die ich sehr zur Freude meiner Eltern mitunter auch aus unserem Rasen buddelte . Der Oberknaller war Weißbrotteig, das ich mit Anisöl aromatisiert habe. Das hatte ich von meiner Tante, die Apothekerin war. Das Öl war superrein (medizinisch) und ein Tropfen reichte für einen ganzen Topf Teig. Ich stank danach tagelang nach Anis, weil ich es nie schaffte, mir nicht ein paar Tropfen auf die Hände zu kleckern. Die Forellen haben drauf gebissen, aber nicht unbedingt besser als auf Würmer. Ich dachte aber, ich hätte das Zaubermittel schlechthin und war stolz wie Oskar auf  mein Fläschchen ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte ja kein Geld, wollte aber angeln.
Schnur und Haken waren für mich unerschwinglich und so schaute ich lange Zeit nur den älteren beim Angeln zu. Da fiel mir auf, dass sie an manchen Stellen viele Hänger mit Abrissen hatten. 
Meine Hirnwindungen rotierten, irgendwie muss es eine Möglichkeit geben diese Schätze zu heben.
Die zündende Idee war eine 10m lange Wäscheleine, an deren Ende ich 2 Fleischhaken knüpfte (zuhause heimlich entwendet). Ich warf die Leine über die hängeträchtigen Stellen und fing 
Schnüre und Haken.
Die Schnüre waren meißt ein einziger Tüdel, aber egal, es war Angelschnur. 
Von einem benachbarten Gärtner bekam ich einen ca. 5m langen Bambusstock und fertig war meine erste Angelrute


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich fing mit diesem Bambusknüppel tatsächlich Fische, meißt Rotaugen, Barsche und einige Döbel.
Bald merkte ich, dass dieser Knüppel zu hart war und kombinierte die vorher verwendete Haselnussrute mit dem Bambusknüppel.
Die Haselnussrute war jetzt als Spitze am Bambusknüppel gebunden. 
Damit habe ich die Bissausbeute wesentlich steigern können


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2018)

und dann -----------------haben wir unsere ersten ruten ringe selber dran gemacht.(versuch gebunden)


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Oktober 2018)

Auf Fensterkitt habe ich früher auch immer gute Rotaugen gefangen.Mir hatte ein Maler das Zeugs gegeben,
weil ich mein Brot verloren hatte.Ansonsten mit Fertigangeln.die waren auf so kleinen Plastikdingern
aufgewickelt,auf dem Bauch liegend, auf dem Steg ,kleine Barsche geangelt.Hat man dann den Motor vom
Fischerboot brummen hören,konnte man noch 10 Minuten in Ruhe weiter angeln ..........und dann ab vom Acker.
........geile Zeit.!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2018)

Wahnsinn, was ihr gebastelt habt. Da machen die paar Jahre schon was aus. Nach dem Bambusstock in den ersten Urlauben, kam dann zügig auch die erste Glasfaserrute mit ungefähr 2m Längen einer fürchterlichen Rolle, die mich damals aber sehr stolz machte, obwohl laufend die Schnur unter der innenliegenden Spule landete.

Ich muss 11 oder 12 Jahre alt gewesen sein, als ich eine Shakespeare Economy in 5m mit 5-20 g Wurfgewicht in einem Supermarkt entdeckte und mich spontan verliebte. Ich bin meinen Eltern damit wohl gehörig auf den Geist gegangen, ich erinnere mich noch an ein wildes Geschimpft,  weil ich oft deutlich gemacht habe, das es nur dieses Geschenk sein würde, welches den Filius unter dem Weihnachtsbaum ein Strahlen entlocken würde.

Sie war die beste ergänzung zu meiner unbedingten Stipprute, die ich mir damals vorstellen konnte und hat mich sehr lange begleitet.

Mystic habe ich auch mal gekauft, aber nachdem ich daran gerochen habe, hat es den Keller nie verlassen.

Ein Klebstoff als Köder war nicht vorstellbar, aber es gab eine Essenz, auf die ich geschworen habe:

Pescatol, gab es als Paste und flüssig. Das war eine Bank und ist heute leider nicht mehr zu finden.

Es war eine tolle Zeit in der jeder Sommer und Osterurlaub in Holland mit langen Angeltagen geprägt waren. 

In Deutschland war das Angeln bis auf ein paar wenige Schwarzangeleien quasi nicht möglich. Allerdings gab es bei meinen Großeltern in der Nähe ein Gewässer, wo man gegen Zahlung von 5 Mark angeln durfte,  aber das war nicht das Ware.

Schöne unbefangene Zeit, allerdings viel zu selten am Wasser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwann fand ich auf dem Sperrmüll eine alte gespließte Rute, die war schwer wie ne Eisenstange und hatte verbogene, rauhe Ringe. 
Aber ich hatte ja keine Rolle.
So nahm ich eine alte Haspel mit Drachenschnur an der ich ca. 5-6m Monofile knüpfte. In einer Hand die Rute, in der anderen die Haspel konnte ich eine Angelei betreiben, 
die man heute Trolling nennt. Pose aus Gänsefederkiel und als Gewicht dienten Schrauben oder Nägel


----------



## bombe20 (3. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Meine Hirnwindungen rotierten, irgendwie muss es eine Möglichkeit geben diese Schätze zu heben.


oder aus bäumen zu bergen. als kind war man doch wesentlich einfacher und schneller im geäst unterwegs oder zum überhängenden gebüsch geschwommen.
einer unserer liebsten aber auch gefährlichsten spielplätze war die örtliche aschenkuhle. dort fand ich mal zwei taschen, die reichhaltig mit spinnern, blinkern und hangemachten "wobblern" aus holz und diversen angelsachen gefüllt waren. als ich dann mit 14 jahren die raubfischquali zugeschrieben bekam, war ich bestens gerüstet.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

als Lockmittel benutzte ich, als Beimischung zu meinem Angelteig aus Semmeln, oft "Moschuin". Meiner Meinung nach das einzige Lockmittel, das wirklich etwas taugte. Was in einer so Art Schuhcremedose mit rotem Deckel. Als Hersteller war damals auf dem Rand angegeben: "Firma G. Ninnemann Nachf. Marianne Köbernick 2857 (alte Postleitzahl, vor 1993) Langen-Krempel". Woher ich das weiss; ich habe gerade eine etwa 50 Jahre alte Originaldose, aus meinen "Museumsbeständen" vor mir liegen. Der Ort müßte in der Gegend von Bremerhaven liegen.
Kennt das einer? Die Produktion müsste so Anfang/Mitte der 1970er Jahre eingestellt worden sein. Warum weiss ich nicht, wie gesagt, das Mittel war als Beimischung zum Angelteig wirklich gut.
Plötzol kannt ich auch, da hatte ich immer eine Tube als Notreserve dabei. Dann gabs auch noch einen französischen Angelteig in drei Farben (Geschmacksrichtungen), auch in Tuben, wie der hieß weiss ich nicht mehr, war auch fängig, hielt aber am Haken nicht so gut wie z.B. Plötzol. Frage an die norddeutsche Fraktion: ist das "Moschuin" noch ein Begriff bzw. weiss jemand, was aus der Firma damals geworden ist?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Topköder war geronnenes und getrocknetes Blut, das konnte man damals problemlos bei jeder Schlachterei bekommen.
Es ließ sich in kleine Würfel schneiden und hielt prima am Haken.
Gefangen hab ich damit alle Weißfische, Barben, Barsche, Gründlinge usw. Also fast alles.

Frisches Blut mit ins Anfutter wirkte Wunder


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2018)

Der Hauptköder in dieser Zeit war die Semmel. Ganz egal ob als Teig, die Kruste, oder die Flocke. Das fing praktisch immer und überall. Dazu noch die Würmer aus Kompost und Humushaufen und auf Karpfen der Mais.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2018)

und da nach kam auch noch das Schwimmbrot.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt Andal, Weißbrot war der Köder schlechthin.
Stichwort Mais.  >> Anfang der /70er gab es die ersten Maisfelder für Silomais. Die Körner der unreifen Kolben sind süß und saftig, damit fing ich Brassen ohne Ende.

Eigendlich hab ich alles Mögliche probiert, in der Hoffnung mit einem Wunderköder mein archaisches Angelgerät zu kompensieren


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Aber Blut war wirklich klasse.
Keine Ahnung, ob das heute noch erlaubt ist


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2018)

Wie schon gesagt, für mich als anglerischer Jungspund ein sehr toller Thread.
In der älteren Literatur liest man viel über Sprock (Köcherfliegenlarven). Habt Ihr die auch verwendet? Stell ich mir sehr fängig, aber schwer in mengen zu beschaffen vor.
Oh, und, ich hab Anleitungen gelesen, um Wespennester auszuheben, um an die offenbar auch sehr fängigen Larven zu kommen. Hat da jemand eine Anekdote zu?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

Sprock gab es früher in jedem kleinen Waldrinnsaal in Massen. 
Nackt also ohne Köcher sind es sehr gute Köder. Ich fing aber nur damit, wenn sie auch im Gewässer vorkamen, was bei allen größeren Flüssen nicht der Fall war.
Wespen oder Bienenmaden hab ich nie ausprobiert.
Aber die fetten Larven des großen Fichtenholzbocks, man findet sie in morschem Fichtenholz im Wald. Manche schwärmten davon, meine Fänge damit waren eher mäßig
allerdings waren die damit gefangenen Fische durchweg groß.


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2018)

Sprock war vor allem an Forellenbächen eine Nummer. Den gabs auch in rauen Mengen, so eutrophiert wie die Flachlandbäche auch waren. Heute sind sie etwas rarer geworden.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, für mich als anglerischer Jungspund ein sehr toller Thread.
> In der älteren Literatur liest man viel über Sprock (Köcherfliegenlarven). Habt Ihr die auch verwendet? Stell ich mir sehr fängig, aber schwer in mengen zu beschaffen vor.
> Oh, und, ich hab Anleitungen gelesen, um Wespennester auszuheben, um an die offenbar auch sehr fängigen Larven zu kommen. Hat da jemand eine Anekdote zu?


Hallo,

ja, Sprock (wir sagten dazu "Steckerlassoldaten", dialektbedingt, da diese bei uns ihren Köcher oft auch aus kleinsten Holzstückchen fertigten), die gab es in manchen Gewässern massenweise, in den 1960ern zumindest. Waren ein Topköder auf Nasen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und da nach kam auch noch das Schwimmbrot.


War das nicht von DAM?


----------



## Leech (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich mein, ich hab vor 40-50 Jahren nicht gefischt, aber ich kann mich an ein Bild meines Vaters mit nem Spaten, einem spitzgeschliffenen Draht und einem Fischstäbchen und einem Hecht daneben erinnern.
Aus ihm ist nie nen großer Angler gefunden, aber das  Bild ist bis heute nur zum Grinsen.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Oktober 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> War das nicht von DAM?



Ich meine das war von einer Firma mit französichen Namen, keine Ahnung wie die hieß.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2018)

Das kann auch sein?


----------



## bombe20 (3. Oktober 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Woher ich das weiss; ich habe gerade eine etwa 50 Jahre alte Originaldose, aus meinen "Museumsbeständen" vor mir liegen.


lieber lajos,
ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen möchte ich dir vorschlagen, dich mit der digitalfotografie und dem hochladen von bildern auseinanderzustzen. ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige, den deine "museumsbestände" interessieren.
ich selbst bin zwar auch äußerst sporadisch, was das veröffentlichen von fotos angeht, aber von dir habe ich noch keins gesehen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. oder ich treibe mich einfach nur in den falschen threads rum?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ob es von Sensas war, kann ich nicht sagen, aber an die drei Stangen in der Packung kann ich mich erinnern.


----------



## Semmelmehl (4. Oktober 2018)

Wir saßen als Kinder Samstags regelmäßig im Misthaufen vom Nachbarn und haben Würmer gesucht.

Teig, Würmer, Kartoffeln und das Ködersortiment war komplett.

Von den heutigen Kunstködern wie Boilies usw. Halte ich nicht viel.


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2018)

Ein Boilie ist im Grunde genommen auch bloss ein gekochter Teig. Unter "artificial baits" verstehe ich da schon was anderes.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> lieber lajos,
> ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen möchte ich dir vorschlagen, dich mit der digitalfotografie und dem hochladen von bildern auseinanderzustzen. ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige, den deine "museumsbestände" interessieren.
> ich selbst bin zwar auch äußerst sporadisch, was das veröffentlichen von fotos angeht, aber von dir habe ich noch keins gesehen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. oder ich treibe mich einfach nur in den falschen threads rum?



Hallo,

mit der Digitalfotografie kenn ich mich schon aus, aber mit dem Hochladen überhaupt nicht. Ich fotografiere auch nicht mehr soviel beim Angeln wie früher (eigentlich sehr selten bis überhaupt nicht), das habe ich vor so rund 15 Jahren stark reduziert, ich stellte fest, dass ich etwa 50 Bilder von Forellen und Saiblingen von 55 cm an aufwärts hatte und sah keinen Sinn mehr darin, da noch mehr Bilder zu machen. Du erinnerst Dich schon richtig, Du hast noch kein von mit gemachtes Bild hier gesehen, weil es keines gibt.
Ich werde mal die Moschuin-Dose fotografieren und mal bei Gelegenheit meinen Sohn bemühen mir das Bild hier hochzuladen.
Offensichtlich kennt das Moschuin hier niemand mehr, was mich auch nicht wundert, da ja die Produktion vor so 45 Jahren eingestellt wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Oktober 2018)

Doch, an Moschuin kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.
Und an die drei Stangen Trockenbrot auch. Meine aber, daß es ein Französischer Hersteller war.


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2018)

Das Stangenbrot war auch so eine Sache. Jeder hatte es im Koffer. Offene Packung, oder wenigstens zerfleddert, leicht schimmelig und steinhart...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Oktober 2018)

güldet das auch hier----wenn ich meine Stangen Zigaretten aus dem Intershop fischte (Sattelzug Kipper) vorm kippen

;-))


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Oktober 2018)

ABBA sicher Nobbi


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Oktober 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Doch, an Moschuin kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.
> Und an die drei Stangen Trockenbrot auch. Meine aber, daß es ein Französischer Hersteller war.



Hallo,

na ja, wenigstens einer kennt das Wunderzeug noch. Das Trockenbrot von den Franzosen kenne ich auch noch - habe darauf aber nichts gefangen - allerdings auch nicht oft damit gefischt.
Wir hatten vor Ort den Flechsenberger-Angelgeäteversand. Das war, glaube ich der erste Angelgeräteversand in Deutschland, den betrieb der schon seit Anfang der 1950er Jahre, eventuell auch schon vor 1939. Durch seinen Versandhandel hatte der auch ein hervorragendes, alle Wünsche erfüllendes, Ladengeschäft, da kam nicht mal der "Storck" in München mit.
War gerade für mich als frühen Fliegenfischer optimal. Leider hörte der auf, als er 75 Jahre alt wurde, da ich weiss, das er ein 1909er Jahrgang war, war das dann 1984 und auf einmal hatten wir hier im Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen ein wirklich gutes Angelgerätegeschäft verloren. Kennt den eigentlich jemand von den Oldies? Sein Versandhandel deckte immerhin ganz Deutschland (BRD) ab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## reticulatus (5. Oktober 2018)

Naja, 40 Jahre ist es bei mir noch nicht her, daß ich selbst geangelt habe,aber mit 38-40 Jahren sehr nah dran.

Mein Vater machte den Schein 1980, davor gings ins nahe gelegene Österreich, da dort damals kein Schein benötigt wurde und man die Karte so kaufen konnte, als mein Vater dann den Schein hatte ging es öfters mal rüber, mehr oder weniger ein Familienausflug, die männlichen Familienmitglieder frönten der Anglerei, während sich die weiblichen Familienmitglieder in der Sonne bis zum Krebsrot brutzeln ließen!

Ich durfte dann als 1,5-Käse-hoch mit einer kleinen Steckrute ( die alten Dinger 1,60-1,80m langen Ruten mit den Stahlringen und den ewig lauten Rollen aus den Sets kennt bestimmt noch jeder) die Köderfische besorgen, Tageskartenpreis für mich als Kind waren damals 20-30 Schilling = ca 2-3DM zu bezahlen für ein Tagesticket/Tageskarte, also lächerlich im Vergleich zu heute.

So ab 5-6 Jahren gings dann oft an irgendwelche Bäche oder Teiche, in denen wir mit der Hand Forellen fingen, oder auch mit dem Haselnussstecken oder den Drachenschnurspulen ( die grünen Spulen mit den gelben Griffen und der  1, irgendwas mm -Schnur) fischten.
Als Köder diente vieles, was hier allerdings schon oft genannt wurde, aber auch diverse Beeren und andere Früchte, welche am Gewässer aufzufinden waren, im Wasser fanden wir allerhand Larven, welche wir ebenfalls nutzten.
Später dann, als ich 1989 im Frühjahr die Prüfung gemacht hatte wurde auch genug experimentiert , da nahm man schnell ein Stück Käse, Wurst, Knödel oder sonstwas beiseite, aus allem möglichen wurde Teig hergestellt und mit diversen Gewürzen vermengt, Hunde-und Katzenfutter wurde ebenso ausprobiert, auf Döbel und Barben der Renner schlechthin, auch die Teige daraus oder aus Leberwurst.
Würmer aller Art wurden noch selbstgebuddelt. Heuschrecken , Fliegen( die fetten Brummer), Käfer, Schmetterlinge gefangen und als Köder benutzt, wenn man beim Imker half, wurde beim Abdeckeln der Waben schon mal selbige geplündert, wenn er es erlaubte, oder man fischte sich die herausgefallen "Schleuderopfer" aus dem Sieb ab, wenn man fertig war, ein sehr guter Köder, an den man heute kaum noch rankommt, gedipt ist zudem auch noch gewesen, durch den Honig, die Fische standen drauf.

Ansonsten gabs noch so einige Köder, die wir ebenfalls nutzen und damit auch fingen, wie Erbsen, Bohnen und was wir sonst noch am und im Haus und Garten gefunden haben oder auch von der Mutter oder der Oma bekommen haben, teilweise mußte auch mal die Brotzeit herhalten.


----------



## thanatos (7. Oktober 2018)

genau genommen habe ich vor 65 Jahren mein Anglerleben ganz großkotzig gestartet - mit ´ner 3,5 m Bambusrute mit ner kräftigen
"Spitze" denn sie war vorher der Stiel einer Astschere ,fast alle anderen hatten Fichtenstangen .Haken für´n Groschen und ein Stück Sehne zum
gleichen Preis - blieb noch ein Groschen für´n Lolli übrig von dem Pfand für die geklaute Bierflasche , Pose war ein Gänsekiel ,das Wickelblei aus
ner Bleiummantelung von ner Telephonleitung gehämmert .Auf jeden Fall Fische hat´s genug gebracht - und die Angelsucht hat mich nie
verlassen - obwohl es heute schon Routine ist und ich immer mehr Abstriche machen muß - ist fischen und vö... immer noch das
schönste in meinem Leben


----------



## ralf-josef (5. November 2018)

Ich habe früher gerne mit Käse (Gouda) geangelt, ein rel. großes Stück auf Grund für Aale und kleinere für Rotaugen. Teig wurde immer aus Toastbrot geknetet. Die Mistwürmer haben wir an der "Köttelbecke" gesammelt. In den Grassoden zwischen den Steinplatten waren sie massenhaft zu finden und hatten das richtige Aroma. Anstelle von Maden haben wir auch schon mal Ameiseneier genommen. 4-6 Stck auf einen 16er Haken brachte immer ein paar Rotaugen. Als Standardköder am Kanal und der Ruhr galt immer gekochter Weizen. Ich weiß gar nicht warum ich heute außer Mais, Maden und im Winter Hanf keinen der alten Köder mehr benutze.


----------



## Bronni (5. November 2018)

Meine Anfänge liegen schon etwas mehr als 50 Jahre zurück. Wir, meine Freunde und ich haben mit Bambusruten und überwiegend Mistwürmern geangelt. Am Wasserturm in DO-Lanstrop war ein kleiner Teich, heute würde man sagen Biotop, dort haben wir unzählige Karauschen, Schleien und hin und wieder Schildkröten gefangen. Manchmal habe ich auch Teig benutzt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es damals von DAM einen Teig in Tuben, der sehr stark nach Anis roch und super am Haken hing. Die Fische waren ganz wild danach. Ich glaube, ich würde ihn heute noch nutzen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2018)

Bronni schrieb:


> gab es damals von DAM einen Teig in Tuben, der sehr stark nach Anis roch und super am Haken hing.



Plötzol hieß das Zeug.

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. November 2018)

und Mystic gab es, roch wie UHU


----------



## Andal (5. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Plötzol hieß das Zeug.
> 
> Jürgen


Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die DAM den wieder bringt!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2018)

Mystic gibts immer noch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. November 2018)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mystic gibts immer noch.



tatsächlich?


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe das versucht zu recherchieren.
Mein Vater ist gebürtiger Krempeler, Baujahr 1951 und Angler.
Leider erfolglos.










Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Lockmittel benutzte ich, als Beimischung zu meinem Angelteig aus Semmeln, oft "Moschuin". Meiner Meinung nach das einzige Lockmittel, das wirklich etwas taugte. Was in einer so Art Schuhcremedose mit rotem Deckel. Als Hersteller war damals auf dem Rand angegeben: "Firma G. Ninnemann Nachf. Marianne Köbernick 2857 (alte Postleitzahl, vor 1993) Langen-Krempel". Woher ich das weiss; ich habe gerade eine etwa 50 Jahre alte Originaldose, aus meinen "Museumsbeständen" vor mir liegen. Der Ort müßte in der Gegend von Bremerhaven liegen.
> Kennt das einer? Die Produktion müsste so Anfang/Mitte der 1970er Jahre eingestellt worden sein. Warum weiss ich nicht, wie gesagt, das Mittel war als Beimischung zum Angelteig wirklich gut.
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2018)

Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe das versucht zu recherchieren.
> Mein Vater ist gebürtiger Krempeler, Baujahr 1951 und Angler.
> Leider erfolglos.



Hallo,

danke für die Mühe. Ich dachte mir schon , dass da kaum noch viel zu ermitteln ist, ist ja schon lange her, aber das Zeug taugte wirklich etwas.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Flatfischer (5. November 2018)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mystic gibts immer noch.



Tatsächlich, siehe hier:

https://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-teig-mystic-8531.html

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Andal (5. November 2018)

...und es ist immer noch der gleiche Glaskleber, wie Anno dunnemals.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. November 2018)

siehe da, sogar in mehreren Farben.
Früher gabs das nur in rot. Kam davon etwas auf die Rute, war sie für immer markiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die DAM den wieder bringt!!!


Ja das gute alte Plötzol. Das hätte doch was.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Offensichtlich kennt das Moschuin hier niemand mehr, was mich auch nicht wundert, da ja die Produktion vor so 45 Jahren eingestellt wurde.



Benutzt habe ich es nie, aber an  die Werbung in Fisch & Fang kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.

Ebenso an die Werbung für "Beissfix" , das war glaub ich so ne Art Krabbenöl.

Plötzol hatte ich mal ne Tube als Notration.

Ansonsten hab ich meinen Teig lieber selber gemacht und mit "Geheimzutaten" versehen, z.B. Schuhcreme oder Fensterkit.

Hat zumindest keine stark abschreckende Wirkung gezeigt, dann gebissen haben die Fische. Ob deshalb oder trotzdem kann ich nicht sagen.

Wird bei so einigen Boilieflavors genau so sein.

Der eine schwört darauf, der andere fängt auch ganz ohne.

Vetrauen in den Köder ist halt wichtig.


----------



## Michael.S (5. November 2018)

Ich habe meinen Teig auch immer selber gemacht mit Bittermandelöl, das roch wie Marzipan,absolut fängig,da kam auch das Plötzol nicht mit


----------



## Bronni (6. November 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,

ja, Plötzol hieß der Teig, war immer eine gute Alternative und hielt sich wochenlang in der Tube. Schade, dass der Teig nicht mehr auf dem Markt ist, ich hätte auf jeden Fall mindestens eine Tube im Koffer.

Detlef


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2018)

DAM  Bambusrute sogar schon mit Ringe von ca. aus den 70igern Jahren.


----------



## Tobias85 (6. November 2018)

Tolle Fotos, Nobbi! Alte Köder liestman ja hier und da immer mal wieder, aber so altes Gerät, das bekommt man ja nirgends mehr zu Gesicht, für mich total spannend, womit da früher gefischt wurde.


----------



## Kauli11 (6. November 2018)

Nobbi, die gleiche Rolle habe ich auch heute immer noch im Einsatz. Keine Probleme.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Nobbi, die gleiche Rolle habe ich auch heute immer noch im Einsatz. Keine Probleme.


Die passt aber eigentlich nicht zur (Pfefferrohr/Bambus) Rute, weil diese dann aus den späten 80ern oder frühen 90ern ist.
Die komischen Heckbremsen gab es in den 70ern noch nicht!
(Ich brauchte sie auch heute noch nicht!)

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2018)

guckt nur auf die Bambus!

die ganz alte quick ist AD

nur grau   und in plastick.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. November 2018)

Tolle Fotos,Nobbi ist die noch Original oder hast du schon mal die Ringe getauscht.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> rote Maden?
> ich wußte zwar, dass es so etwas gab, aber die konnten sich nur wenige leisten.
> Manche haben Fleischmaden selbst produziert, das war mir aber denn doch zu eklig.
> Da wurden auch Rinderknochen und altes Fleisch an einen übers Wasser ragenden  Ast gebunden>>> eine automatische Madenanfütterung.
> Das roch allerdings ziemlich streng


Funktioniert heute noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos,Nobbi ist die noch Original oder hast du schon mal die Ringe getauscht.


einer ist kaputt

aber habe selber mal gebunden.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2018)

Klapp doch alles.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. November 2018)

a bisserl unscharf. Bitte noch mal einstellen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

Ossipeter schrieb:


> a bisserl unscharf. Bitte noch mal einstellen.


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2019)

Bin durch die Sardellenpaste(Ükel) nochmal hier auf diesen Trööt  gestoßen. Immer wieder lesenswert.


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach ich werd nostalgisch.
> Was ne ünbekümmerte Zeit das war.
> Herrlich. Freitag Nachmittags zum Camping, Stippe geschnappt, Zwieback und nur den Berg zum Wasser runter.


Danke @Kochtopf für die Erinnerung durch dein "gefällt mir".

Ich hab sogar die Stippe noch. 
Im kommenden Sommer werd ich mich mal wieder an den Steg setzen, an dem ich immer gehockt hab. 
Zwieback und in den Sonnenuntergang stippen. 
Und nebenbei ne Aalrute mit Zwiebackteig als Bissanzeiger um die Schnur. 
Wenn ich so dran denk, seh ich meinen Opa neben mir sitzen, wie er damals seine roten, matschigen Futterballen ins Wasser befördert und mit roten Maden seine geliebten Brassen herauszieht.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2019)

Vor diesem knappen halben Jahrhundert war es halt vergleichsweise einfach. Man schnappte nach dem, was es gab und war glücklich. Heute führt uns "Notstandskinder" das Überangebot doch zu einer gewissen Maßlosigkeit.


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Vor diesem knappen halben Jahrhundert war es halt vergleichsweise einfach. Man schnappte nach dem, was es gab und war glücklich. Heute führt uns "Notstandskinder" das Überangebot doch zu einer gewissen Maßlosigkeit.


Und Ratlosigkeit..


----------



## rutilus69 (23. November 2019)

Gut, mein Kram ist noch nicht ganz so alt, aber heute durfte die gute alte Germina - Stippe aus den 80ern mal wieder zeigen was sie kann. Und sie kann


----------



## zandertex (28. November 2019)

Eier,Mehl,Stroh-Rum.....das war die Mischung,die zu ner Kugel geformt die Mega-Karpfen,mit Hilfe eines 17-19 Maulschlüssel mit 50er Momofil umwickelt....richtung Ufer schwimmen lies.Teilweise schwammen die lange zum andren Ufer bis die 50er riss.


----------



## Pescador (29. November 2019)

Schöner Thread! Habe ihn eben entdeckt und musste ihn gleich komplett durchlesen.
Ich kam auch Anfang der 70er, im Alter so um die 10 Jahre zum Fischen. Ein guter Freund meines Vaters war mir ein erfahrener Angel-Mentor. So ging es oft früh morgens an die Erft. Ich habe schöne Erinnerungen daran und ich meine, der Fischreichtum und die Fangerlebnisse damals haben mich weit mehr beeindruckt als heute ...
Die bisher hier im Thread genannten Köder kenne ich natürlich auch alle. Insbesondere Weißbrot, das sich vielseitig und sehr erfolgreich verwenden liess. Aber auch die Grashüpfer waren top!
Ich hatte irgendwann meine eigenen Teleruten aus Hohlglas und ABU Cardinal Rollen mit einem seidenweichen lieblichen Knattern.
Ich liebe es heute noch mit historischem Angelgerät fischen zu gehen. Es ist einfach ein anderes "Gefühl" als mit HiTechTackle ...


----------



## Jason (29. November 2019)

Das knattern der alten Rollen liebe ich auch. Ich fischte mal an einem See mit einer Shakespeare Ambidex, und ein Jungangler sagte zu mir "laut ist out". Darauf antwortete ich nur: "leise ist scheixxxxe."

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2021)

Schön so´n altes Thema wieder mal  hochholen - regt mal wieder an in der Vergangenheit zu träumen .


----------



## Michael.S (13. November 2021)

Ich habe grade dieses schöne Stück entdeckt eine DAM Quick Super von 1960 , mein Jahrgang da gab es auch schon schöne Rollen , von der Super hatte ich bis heute nichts gewußt , kurz danach müssen die Finessas auf den Markt gekommen sein


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2021)

Die Erste Super kam 1954 schon auf den Markt und sie war bis 1968 im Programm, und die erste Finessa war 1956 auf dem Markt, also auch vor deiner Zeit.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2021)

Und wenn dich alte DAM-Rollen interessieren, hier eine Zusammenfassung von eiszeit 





						DIE DAM STATIONÄRROLLEN
					

Hier eine kleine Übersicht (nicht vollständig) der DAM Stationärollen bis ca. 1980. Es ist nur ein grobe Bilddokumantation (überwiegt) mit kleiner Beschreibung zu den Rollen. Auf die sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Varianten die im Zuge der Zeit kamen wird nicht eingegangen.  1. Alles begann Mitte...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Thomas. (14. November 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> von der Super hatte ich bis heute nichts gewußt


da gab es auch noch nee Super 2 S, eine Super mit 2-Gängen, mit einer Übersetzung von 1:2,2 bei eingedrücktem und  1:4 bei herausgezogenen Schalterknopf


----------



## Bronni (14. November 2021)

Vor fünfzig Jahren war ich in Nordfriesland stationiert (AG52) und mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater war ein passionierter Angler und wir waren viel unterwegs. Wir nutzen damals Rollen/Ruten von DAM -Finessa- und von ABU, die dänische Grenze war nur wenige Kilometer entfernt und in Dänemark konnte man damals noch sehr gut Ruten/Rollen/Zubehör von ABU kaufen. Köder waren Tauwürmer und Mistwürmer, wir haben viel auf Hecht und Zander mit Köderfisch (leider noch lebend) gefischt. Aus meiner heutigen Sicht hatten wir kleine Paradise im Norden, viel Wasser und wenig Angler. Nicht zu vergessen, es gab damals eine Paste von DAM mit Anisgeschmack, ein absoluter Bringer für Weissfische.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. November 2021)

Bronni schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, es gab damals eine Paste von DAM mit Anisgeschmack, ein absoluter Bringer für Weissfische.



Das Plötzol sollte DAM einmal wieder rausbringen. Sofern der Inhalt tatsächlich der damaligen Zusammenstellung entspricht und nicht bloß die Tube im Retrodesign daherkommt, würde ich mir das Zeug auf jeden Fall in den Angelkoffer packen.

Zum Angeln und gelegentlichem daran Riechen.


----------



## Bronni (14. November 2021)

Ja, Plötzol hieß die Paste, war super, ich nutze heute noch Anis bei meinem Futter, ist immer noch ein super Lockstoff.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2021)

Hallo,

anbei mal zwei Fotos vom dem, weiter vorne, erwähnten Wundermittel "Moschuin".
Gabs so bis etwa Anfang der 1970er Jahre. Danach wurde die Produktion eingestellt. War so eine rotbraune Masse, welche eigenartig roch und ich dem Teig beimischte und gute Fangergebnisse brachte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (14. November 2021)

Interessant wäre auch wie und womit  wir* in* 40-50 Jahren angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch wie und womit  wir* in* 40-50 Jahren angeln.




Die meisten von uns mit einer Harfenseite von 'ner Wolke vmtl.....


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2021)

Hallo,


yukonjack schrieb:


> wie und womit wir* in* 40-50 Jahren angeln.


dazu ob überhaupt noch und falls ja, wo und auf welche Fische?


----------



## Bilch (14. November 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe grade dieses schöne Stück entdeckt eine DAM Quick Super von 1960 , mein Jahrgang da gab es auch schon schöne Rollen , von der Super hatte ich bis heute nichts gewußt , kurz danach müssen die Finessas auf den Markt gekommen sein


Wow, ein ähnliches Video gibt es auch von einem Boardie


----------



## kyonthinh (18. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns mit einer Harfenseite von 'ner Wolke vmtl.....


Das stimmt leider.
Oder gibt es noch Fische zu angeln oder nicht.


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2021)

ja wenn ich mir die Jugend von heute ansehe - gut gebaut dank Fitnesstudio bauen erst mal ihren E-Motor 
an um 150 Meter weit zu fahren , ob die überhaupt noch wissen wie man rudert ?
Sie schauen gar nicht mal mehr hin wo sie hin wollen dazu haben sie GPS , kaum die Angel im Wasser
ham ´se schon det Smartfon in de Flossen - ham ja keene Pose wennet beisst piept det .
Nun stelle ich mir ihre Kinder vor - die sind noch moderner - zu watt zum See latschen
nass werden oder Sonnenbrand holen die lassen per Google maps den See nach hause 
kommen ---- die Fische sind nur virtuell aber wir haben solche Brocken nur in unseren
Träumen gefangen .
Wenn ich die Zeit zurück drehen könnte würde ich erst morgen zur Welt kommen um
diese schöne Zukunft mit zu erleben .
Petri Heil


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2021)

Und nichts geflochtene Schnur. Sehne. Auf Hechte mindestens 40er. Und hier bei uns im Osten, also dem guten Deutschland, gab es höchstens Spinner und Blinker als Kukös.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2021)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und nichts geflochtene Schnur. Sehne. Auf Hechte mindestens 40er. Und hier bei uns im Osten, also dem guten Deutschland, gab es höchstens Spinner und Blinker als Kukös.


das war im Westen nicht anders
Gummiköder kamen erst 20 Jahre später und die meisten Monofilen waren so schlechter Qualität, dass die 40er mind. sein musste,
wenn es auf Räuber ging


----------



## Michael.S (27. November 2021)

Die dickste Schnur die mann bekommen konnte , ich glaube es war 60iger . schließlich hatte mann keinen Kescher , die gab es hier nicht


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2021)

mein erster Kescher in dieser Zeit - eine Weidenrutengabel zu einem Ring gebunden und ein 
Einkaufsnetz rumgenäht . - ging auch


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2021)

Mein alter Germina Kescher steht immer noch in der Garage. Selbst das Netz ist noch ganz, mit dem hatte ich 2019 meinen ersten Hecht nach über 20 Jahren Abstinenz aus dem Wasser geholt. Leider war das Rausfriemeln der Drillinge bei dem Material eine Herausforderung. Hab jetzt einen Gummierten von Norma, gut und günstig ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> mein erster Kescher in dieser Zeit - eine Weidenrutengabel zu einem Ring gebunden und ein
> Einkaufsnetz rumgenäht . - ging auch


ich hatte ein Gaff aus Besensiel und Fleischhaken. Das kam aber nur 2 mal zum Einsatz. Meterhecht und ein 10 Kg Karpfen.


----------

